# 0.6.3 AMD A6-3620 bug



## vinibali (Jul 18, 2012)

hi guys!
as you can see, theres a litte bug as reading the shared memory


----------



## Dch48 (Jul 19, 2012)

The exact same problem exists with the A8-3500M with HD 6620G. It displays the same figures as shown above and also worked right with 0.6.2. I'll stick with that version until it's fixed. If you also notice, it doesn't show the bus interface correctly either in 0.6.3


----------



## vinibali (Jul 19, 2012)

right, the bus interface is also wrong


----------



## Maban (Jul 20, 2012)

512TB of RAM would be quite the feat.

"Bus interface for Fusion and Intel SB/IB will now be "N/A""


----------

